
Julian Assange was 'handcuffed 11 times and stripped naked' - JoachimS
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2020/feb/25/julian-assange-handcuffed-stripped-naked-claim-lawyers
======
lisk1
Reading this, Snowden have to feel lucky he managed to escape in Russia , if
he didnt he pretty much will face the same fate as Assanges. Assange mistake
was he was counting too much on Ecuador's officials but they got pretty easily
bribed by US government.

------
m0llusk
It is really strange how hawkish, conservative policies seem almost inevitably
to degenerate into kinky gay porn plots

------
upofadown
“The book contained a password which the authors had been told by Julian
Assange was temporary and would expire and be deleted in a matter of hours..."

That doesn't make sense as stated. Perhaps they meant that they believed that
the encrypted files would all be deleted in some secure way. Strange they just
didn't say that.

------
clSTophEjUdRanu
It really bothers me how anyone who views Assange or Snowden as criminals on
here get downvoted.

~~~
xnyan
Why does that bother you? Putting this instance aside, I am not aware of a
single person who believes legality defines morality in 100% of cases.
Furthermore I have not met a single person who does not believe at least some
illegal events were morally justified, for example most americans believe the
american revolution was justified.

When you say things like I can’t understand why you would not think X, when in
reality it’s very understandable why someone would think X, you come off as
just trying to use a logical fallacy to argue that everyone should bend their
morals to yours.

------
craftinator
Oh man, I usually have to pay extra for more than 10 hand-cuffings...

